# 35 Rem. or 308 Win.?



## Bam Bam (Nov 11, 2010)

Which one is more powerful 35 Rem. or 308 Win. ?


----------



## germag (Nov 11, 2010)

.308 Win produces considerably more velocity and energy.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 11, 2010)

.308, by a considerable margin.

At one time, Remington offered a 150gr bullet in the .35 Rem at around 2500fps, whereas factory .308 150gr loads average around 2900fps.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 12, 2010)

It is not even close!

The 308 Win. is far more powerful than the 35 Rem.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2010)

.308 and I like it!


----------



## djackson67 (Nov 12, 2010)

*uh?*

308 is the way to go,
but even a 30/30 is "more Powerful" than a 35.
a 35's velocity isn't enough to expand the very limited bullet grains offered for it.

Say a .308 is a Ferrari
30/30 is a Mustang GT

the .35 falls somewhere in the class of a Volkswagon Beetle.
it'll get you there, but that's about it.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 12, 2010)

A 200gr .358 pill @ 2100fps is no slouch.
It kills with authority at your average deer hunting distances.

It ain't a beanfield rifle.  But it will perform well in the pines and oak flats.

The .308W will do all that and more.


----------



## weagle (Nov 12, 2010)

djackson67 said:


> 308 is the way to go,
> but even a 30/30 is "more Powerful" than a 35.
> a 35's velocity isn't enough to expand the very limited bullet grains offered for it.
> 
> ...



Surely you jest.  .35 remington will pull the 30-30 backwards.

Weagle


----------



## djackson67 (Nov 12, 2010)

weagle said:


> Surely you jest.  .35 remington will pull the 30-30 backwards.
> 
> Weagle



Okay, let me rephraze that, "more Powerful" was a figure of speech, that's why it had qoutes"".
i meant to say the 30/30 outpreforms the 35.
just because it's bigger, does not mean better in my opinion. some people like them, i've just seen too many deer lost, and the ones that were recovered, the bullets did not expand as they should.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 12, 2010)

djackson67 said:


> 308 is the way to go,
> but even a 30/30 is "more Powerful" than a 35.
> a 35's velocity isn't enough to expand the very limited bullet grains offered for it.
> 
> ...



I would have never guessed that. I've killed a ton of deer with an old lever 35 and never lost one. Didn't realize it was so far down in performance.


----------



## 1devildog (Nov 12, 2010)

Your trying to compare apples to oranges!. The 35 rem was developed in 1908 for a short range deer cartridge, the 308 "7.62x51" was developed in the late 40s to early 50s for a long range man killing cartridge. 
     If you test both cartridges in short range distance, keeping the components the same, 200gr flat base, round nose bullet, the 35 rem produces 1959 foot pounds of muzzel energy at 2100fps, the 308 develops 2559 foot pounds of muzzel energy at 2400fps, I dont think a deer will notice the difference of 600 foot pounds. So, in conclusion, at short range, the 35 rem is just a little weaker than the 308, also keep in mind, they were developed for two different circumstances. 
      I would also like to clear up some bad info given!.       308 is the way to go,
but even a 30/30 is "more Powerful" than a 35.
a 35's velocity isn't enough to expand the very limited bullet grains offered for it.

Say a .308 is a Ferrari
30/30 is a Mustang GT

the .35 falls somewhere in the class of a Volkswagon Beetle.
it'll get you there, but that's about it. 
          You are way off base!, remember, the 200gr 35 rem produces 1959 foot pounds of muzzel energy at 2100fps, the 150gr 30/30 produces 1762 foot pounds at 2370fps, the 170gr produces 1665 foot pounds at 2177fps, my books say the 35 rem beats the 30/30.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 12, 2010)

Is this a joke?...ha ha ha....


----------



## germag (Nov 12, 2010)

That's hilarious.

It's more like this:

.308 Win = Ferrari
.35 Rem  = Yugo
.30-30 Win = 3hp GoKart




Or.....how about this:

.308 Win = .308 Win
.35 Rem = .35 Rem
.30-30 Win = .30-30 Win


----------



## mrmeanbean74 (Nov 12, 2010)

ya'll are funny buy the way i've killed alot of deer with my 35 rem and i love the gun and that is all that matters to me.oh yeah and i've never lost one ether.


----------



## jim88 (Jul 28, 2014)

The .308 may be better over-all, but 35 Rem can easily handle deer sized game in the acceptable range of point blank out to 150yds. Both cartridges are "powerful" enough for deer or black bear, and in it's day, it took down moose and elk as well, but 308 may have the distinct "more powerful" title, even then, your bullet selection could maybe give the odds to either cartridge inside of the first 100 yards. But even the typical 35rem-200grain round nose Rem Cor-lokt bullets (that some cartridge elitists will criticize) have certainly proven themselves to be capable of expanding and quickly dropping deer in at least 10s of thousands of venison harvesting examples. I can attest to a few quick, clean, poleaxe deer drops of my own with my Marlin 336. The introduction of Hornady's Lever Evolution Ammo can arguably be said to have slightly extended the speed, range and capabilities of the 35rem ammo (as well as the other lever gun family members). So yes, there are certainly other calibers including the 308 that may outclass the 100+ year old 35 rem cartridge design, but that does not mean that the 35 is any less of a deer hammer in reasonable range. Personally, I gave up carrying my bolt gun to deer hunt with my Marlins and Winchester lever rifles because of the quick handling style that suits the type of close range, still-hunting shots offered in the mountain environments of Pennsylvania. I love the feel of a nice lever rifle in my hand and I've been pretty confident in it's ability. I once mounted a scope on my Marlin 336 and I thought it ruined the feel of the lever gun carry so I removed it at the end of the first day's hunt and have only carried my lever guns dressed with their iron sights since then. A few years back when my eyes started to fade, I found that a set of fiber-optic iron sights improved my ability to draw up a better aim and so that has extended my continuation of love for hunting with the Marlin 336. I have now considered a light weight bolt action with a light weight scope for some days when I will hunt where longer shots are possible and 308 would be my choice, but for days of close quarters in the laurel thickets and steep thick forests, my 35 Marlin will still be with me. For anyone who likes lever gun hunting and who's probable likelihood of seeing game at less than 150 yards, then don't discount the ability of 35 rem, if you just prefer 308, then consider the Browning BLR lever action, it comes in 308 and wide range of calibers beyond if you like.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 28, 2014)

I have killed deer with a 35 and I have killed a bunch with a 308. the 35 is a killer and I mean a killer. But the 308 will beat the 35 all day long. Range I have seen the 308 Winchester /7.62 MM Nato engage targets a 1000 meters. The 308 and the 3006 are neck and neck. Like I said I have seen a 35 kill deer and it is a good old timey round. The 308 is allot more modern and has allot more loads to choose from. Yes I know the 7.62 and the 308 are bit different but to me it is still a 308.


----------



## chuckdog (Jul 28, 2014)

Resurrected the dead ain't we?

This thread suffered an agonizing death nearly four years ago...


----------



## tcward (Jul 28, 2014)

weagle said:


> Surely you jest.  .35 remington will pull the 30-30 backwards.
> 
> Weagle



This^


----------



## rosewood (Jul 29, 2014)

A 35 rem has as much or more energy at 100 yards than a .44mag does at the muzzle.  That isn't nothing to scoff at.  Depending on the load, the 35 has more at the muzzle than the 30-30.  Being the 30-30 has a better BC than the 35, it overtakes it before 100 yards.  No doubt the .308 has more kinetic energy.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 30, 2014)

The bottom line with many of the calibers mentioned in this thread, and basically all calibers in general is, knowing the trajectory and down range energy to determine, the effective killing range of that given caliber.

The .44 mag is a good example, under 50 yards, it will outright maul a deer, but beyond 100 yards, it rapidly starts losing steam.

But on the original post, the .308 is far less limited than the .35 Remington, with a effective killing range basically mostly limited to the capabilty of the shooter.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 30, 2014)

Leverevolution 200gr 35 Remington fps/ft-lbs energy/trajectory

@ 100 yards, 1963/1711 +3.00
@200 yards, 1721/1315 -1.30
@300 yards, 1503/1003  -17.50

I would say that anything inside 200 or 225 yards would be dispatched by the .35 Remington quite nicely.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 31, 2014)

Assuming your gun shoots them, the three guns I've tried Leverevolution ammo in were horrid.   2.5-4+ inch groups.   Not a factor at 50y but no way in the world I'd try that kind of accuracy at the ranges you quoted ballistics.

Truth is though - to the original question posed almost 4 years ago.  the .308 is much more powerful than the .35 Remington and anything the .35 can do the .308 can do significantly better.


----------



## jim88 (Aug 2, 2014)

*35 Rem & 308*

My iron sighted 35 rem Marlin 336 shoots Remington, Winchester or Hornady Lever Evo ammo into 2inch groups at 75 yards from a rest consistently, I wouldn't hesitate to shoot at a deer size target for another 25 yards, but honestly... the areas I hunt infrequently offer up shots beyond 75 yards anyhow. My 24 inch, micro-grooved barreled 444 Marlin however doesn't group well with the 265gr Hornady Lever Evo ammo or the 265 Hornady light magnum beyond 50 yards or so, but the same rifle shoots well with 240 grainers from Remington in either the "High Velocity" or the "Express Rifle" types of ammo. From what I have read, the heavy-for-caliber bullet weights in the 444 marlin cartridge (maybe other calibers too) don't properly spin up to a stable flight speed with Marlin's micro-grooved barrels because of their slower twist rate, or at least that could be a the reason. Anybody else out there have issues with heavy weight bullets in their old micro-groove barrels?  I believe Marlin switched to ballard cut rifling just for that reason. To get back on track here, 308 is not as likely to have these sorts of issues in either 20inch (or less) tactical, 22inch sporter or long barrels, it does just about everything right with out getting too fussy about the ammo, It's versatility with light to heavy weight bullets is well documented and just about anyone can find good shooting, factory ammo for their guns.


----------

